# I will take delivery next week!!!



## James4302 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm going to have to do some mods!!!










I gonna get rid of the clothes hamper on the front!!!

And loose the trolling motor!!! 

Looking for someone in the Corpus Christi Tx area to do some aluminum work... If you know someone please let me know...


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

awesome boat. yes most deff gota lose the cloths hamper unless you plan on bringing laundry out on your boat...


----------



## pgmelton (Apr 19, 2011)

Great skiff. I realize that the laundry basket is not good looking. But as an older guy with average sea legs, I love the added safety feature.

Congrats on a great looking skiff, enjoy!!


----------



## James4302 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!!! I can't wait to get it. It's been a long time in the works!!! I really like the IPB and the copperhead but the guy from ankona didn't respond to my email and on the IPB I just couldn't buy one sight unseen... I need to feel touch and wet test em' ... I really think this is gonna be a redfish slayer with the long rod!!! I can't wait to go pick it up...


----------



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

Greetings 4302James! Any updates on your upcoming purchase??


----------



## James4302 (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I got her home last friday and it's totally the boat that I wanted... It's not fast but I wasn't looking for speed...


----------



## James4302 (Apr 17, 2011)

I am looking for some folding tongue ideas... I looked at the Fulton folding tongues but my tailor tongue is 2.5"OD square tubing and I think the smallest they come is 3"... Any ideas would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Give Ram-Lin Trailers a call... They should have a kit for your trailer.

Ram-Lin

2136 E. 4th Street, Orlando, FL 32824 USA


Headquarters - 407.851.1144 

Main Fax - 407.857.2990 

I wish you were located in Florida.. I would take the " laundry basket off your hands. Should make a fine cage for tarpon fishing.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

I would hang on to those platform/tower extras. Down the road you may sell the boat and they are a plus sales item, not a detractant as they can be removed easily. You will be surprised how much they cost in the first place. The basket is a great Tarpon fly fishing item, also if fishing and spotting in deeper water. Also that tower backrest is great on a rough day. Think about it.

The trolling motor can be removed and reinstalled easily. You are probably going to delete an item that has many great benifits. 

All of those items were added because of the great benefits they provide. Why not add them on when needed and store when not needed?

I don't know how long you have been handling a boat and your level of experience fishing or other. So pardon me if I might be pushing you at all. I have been doing offshore, inshore, flats and backcountry by boat in South Florida and other areas for over fourty years. I am adept and can teach ANY type of tackle and shallow water boating you can hand to me.


----------



## James4302 (Apr 17, 2011)

Called ram Lin they want to custom fab something they said if they do the work it would be in the 600.00 ballpark!!!!  : they are nuts... They said they dont have a kit for the 2.5 inch tongues... Oh well I know some welders at work... I guess I will take that route... Thanks for all the advice... Gonna keep trolling motor. That thing is the cats meow... Sissy bar and hamper are off for now... James


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

James which model is that? I can't quite make it out. Either way that will be a killer boat for the Corpus area. I'm looking forward to the fishin' reports. 

Also what power is your Tohatsu? I love my 40 TLDI.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

> Called ram Lin they want to custom fab something they said if they do the work it would be in the 600.00 ballpark!!!!  : they are nuts... They said they dont have a kit for the 2.5 inch tongues... Oh well I know some welders at work... I guess I will take that route... Thanks for all the advice... Gonna keep trolling motor. That thing is the cats meow... Sissy bar and hamper are off for now... James



Look at trailerpartdepot.com


----------



## James4302 (Apr 17, 2011)

Gramps It is an 06' Gordon waterman 16' with a 40 Tohatsu. So far I am happy with the 40 with a 3 blade prop. I am not sure what the pitch and size is yet. I havent had the prop off yet...spare prop is my next investment.

and trailerpartsdepot.com doesnt carry anything fore the 2.5" OD Tongue...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Sweet. I love those boats. Look at Turning Point for a spare prop, I have one on now.


----------

